# Free to good, or not so good home...



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

One middle aged, overweight, cantankerous haunter. I can cook, although nothing fancy, I can clean, although you'd never know it looking at my house, and I can watch your kids. All I ask is a room, which I promise I won't leave, and some peace and quiet, which will be lacking around here next week when my step son AND mother in law move in with us!!!!!!! 

And, I get to empty two complete rooms, including my cool, crypt looking office, to make room for them, ALL BY MYSELF because hubbys work schedule is ridiculous! *sigh*


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

You are welcome to come hide out at my house - anytime - for any length of time. Plenty of peace and quiet here. 

Is your step son and MIL visiting? or staying permanently?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You can hang out at my house. I love to feed people and I know you would be good company.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Does the cute new dog come with you?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a spare room.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LOL...Roxy...that cute "little" dog has gained 45 pounds since she got here at the end of August. And she's a real PITA...I think she deserves to stay with the mother in law..


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

put the mom-in-law in the crypt as is! 
Just kidding, well maybe...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

trishaanne you're a better person than I. Under the same circumstances I'd be in my shop welding up bars for the windows, a new 1/2" thick steel door and a tazer door bell.

P.S. I have a spare room and a shop so we can go make props when MY kids drive us nuts.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

So now if you have us NJ/PA haunters come on Saturday I think that will drive you to insanity?!?!?!?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My in-laws wouldn't last two days at our house! There is so much they don't know about our lives, they would be horrified (he he)... I like them well enough, but it's best we keep that seven hour drive between us.


----------

